
Custom deep learning loss functions with Keras for R - bweber
https://towardsdatascience.com/custom-loss-functions-for-deep-learning-predicting-home-values-with-keras-for-r-532c9e098d1f
======
nerdponx
Custom loss functions are under appreciated by a lot of people new to the
field. Good to see a writeup on it, especially one with nice charts and an
example on real data.

~~~
bweber
Thanks for the feedback. As someone just getting started in this area, I was
having trouble finding clear examples. Using the R interface probably isn't
the best way to get started with custom loss functions, because the error
messages you get from nested python calls are usually not too descriptive.

